# Rare Color Photos of Edinburgh, Scotland in the 1950s



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Rare color photos of Edinburgh, Scotland in the 1950s...http://www.vintag.es/2014/07/rare-color-photos-of-streets-of.html


​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't recall ever seeing a double decker street car. Nice picture SB!


----------



## Petula (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you. What a lovely picture, and the architecture of those far-off towers!


----------

